# Add right-click context menu entry for shutdown from desktop



## nithinks (Mar 13, 2011)

Original Tutorial : Add right-click context menu entry for shutdown from desktop | My Tech Yard

How about having a Right Click menu to shut down ? After a lot of trial and errors , I was able to find this.

This tutorial explains you how you can change registry entries to create a new right click context menu entry to shutdown the system. After registry changes, your desktop context menu looks like this

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/regedit6.jpg

Editing registry entries can be risky, follow the mentioned steps properly , else, if you get confused in between, revert the changes and close the registry editor

Steps :

– First, open the registry editor : Start Menu -> Run : type regedit , You should see the following main keys

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/regedit1.jpg

– Expand the key, HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT , Then Search for “Desktop” : Expand the key showed below (shell)

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/regedit2.jpg

Please note that , some of the desktop context menu entries are visible under this key, You can verify if you have selected the correct key by cross checking the sub-keys with the desktop context menu entries, Also this tutorial has been tested in Windows 7, Please use the proper desktop key whatever available in your operating system , and verify the sub-keys.

– Expand Shell, and notice few desktop context menu entries. Right click on Shell, and select NEW->Key

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/regedit3.jpg

– Name the key as “Shut Down”

– Expand newly created key “Shut Down” and create one more key under “Shut Down” , name this key as “command”

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/regedit4.jpg

– Double click on command key, on the right panel, you will see “Default” value for this key, Double click on “Default“.

– Change the value to “shutdown -p” as shown in the above picture, and click on OK.

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/regedit5.jpg

– Close the registry editor.

Now , right click on the desktop, you should see the option for shut down, click the option to shutdown the system.


----------



## KDroid (May 9, 2011)

Interesting Post!


----------



## Vyom (May 9, 2011)

I use shortcut to shutdown.

Steps:
1. Just right click on desktop and click New -> Shortcut
2. Enter location as, "shutdown -s -f -t 0" and Click Next
3. Write name for shortcut, like, well, "Shutter Down"
4. Click Finish.

All set to double click, and voila, system shuts down.


----------



## sarthkhopkar (Jul 23, 2011)

the steps for one are written with reference to VISTA/WINDOWS 7.... wot if i want to do the shutdown feature iN WINDOWS Xp.... 


i tried the way it was written in the post on my machince which is running on Win Xp... but in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT ... i didnt find any DESKTOP folder.. 


please reply...


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 28, 2011)

sarthkhopkar said:


> the steps for one are written with reference to VISTA/WINDOWS 7.... wot if i want to do the shutdown feature iN WINDOWS Xp....
> 
> 
> i tried the way it was written in the post on my machince which is running on Win Xp... but in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT ... i didnt find any DESKTOP folder..



Assuming that you were referring to MY post, I was referring Desktop, as in *Real Computer Desktop*, where all your folder and files icons are there. (on which resides the wallpaper, and which comes after you log on).


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ sarthkhopkar was not able to find the DesktopBackground key  in registry like nithinks has mentioned on his tutorial so he asked for the location of the key in Xp os 

@ nithinks - nice tute - Thanks for sharing


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 19, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I use shortcut to shutdown.
> 
> Steps:
> 1. Just right click on desktop and click New -> Shortcut
> ...



I just use *win*+*Z* . Too lazy to click shortcut


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ Nice trick but I think that only works on win 7 - will test it when I will be on Win 7 again


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2011)

^^No it can be made to work on XP also. The thing is AFAIK windows doesn't allows define global hotkeys starting with "windows" key. You can just use Ctrl+Alt+*X* combination, and that too for a shortcut.  So, I use a 3rd party to force global hotkey. Whichever you want. Even you can override *Win*+*R* key.

You can try *WinHotKey*, *AutoHotKey*.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ Ok.. thanks for the software names .. will try out these for sure


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks. Actually you can add any desired program shortcut in Desktop context menu with an icon using this method. I posted a detailed tutorial at AskVG in past about the whole process: 

*How to Add Program Shortcuts and Useful Shortcuts with Icons in Windows Desktop Context Menu?*

It might come very useful many times. You can add shortcut to System Properties, Registry Editor, Task Manager, Web browser, Media player, anything which you frequently use.


----------



## nithinks (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ VG : thanks for the link !  and again, Im a big fan of your blog


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ Thanks.


----------

